#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-27
<Takyoji> otherwise any thoughts on the idea (of a web-based recreation of Ubuntu for learning)?
<Takyoji> I might poke around doing a couple proof-of-concepts and then if successful, might need ideas of specific hands-on walkthroughs of learning how to use an operating system; most likely at an education standpoint as well (like some text, some interactivity, some quizzing, and finding which things they seem to have difficult with, etc)
<Takyoji> and also having the guide of it spoken as well, for those that are more auditory learners
<Muscovy> Creating some sort of overlay for pointing would be good.
<Muscovy> Or highlights or something.
<Takyoji> Either a pointer/highlighter or perhaps like a slowly-strobing glow effect that's added to an element if they have trouble with finding something
<MichealH> :O
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-28
<saifheld> Hello all
<saifheld> I've an innocent question, after downloading the branch and all that stuff, if I wanna start translating, what should I do?
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-29
<MadnessRed> hi all
<Omega> Hey MadnessRed
<MadnessRed> Started on the regional dialects thing, in the language-test branch
<MadnessRed> so no you only need to write a tour in the base language, english enlgish, german german ect
<MadnessRed> then a script translates any regional parts
<MadnessRed> you can also stop a change by prepending an @ symbol
<MadnessRed> I think a different one is needed though
<Omega> very nice :)
<MadnessRed> I think that for english, tours should be written in english english since it is more complex than us english, and has a smaller risk of messing up the html
<MadnessRed> for example, although <font color="red" would not be changed, <font color ="red" would be, I can go through adding catched but I think generally having colour in text and color in code would be a lot easier
<MadnessRed> secondly, the american program could be program or programme in english since sometimes english uses the american, sometimes it doesn't
<MadnessRed> whereas I don't think the americans every use our spellings occaisionally
<MadnessRed> dunno what you think though, from a programming and simplicity point of view, en_GB as the base for english makes sence, I dunno what writers will think
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWelcomeCentre
<UndiFineD> this is actual work from 2006 :P
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-30
<Muscovy> Interesting idea.
<Muscovy> Hello MadnessRed.
<MadnessRed> hi
<MadnessRed> I have started on the dialects, so tutorials only need to be made in the main language, de, en, fr ect and dialects will be applied automatically
<MadnessRed> its in the new_lang_test branch
<Muscovy> Oh great, I'll check that out.
<UndiFineD> MadnessRed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWelcomeCentre
<UndiFineD> you missed it
<MadnessRed> need to work on the regex a bit more as it needs to pay more attention to the context, I am still worried about the html being translated, and I don't like using @ as the character to stop it being translated, I a character that would otherwise never be used.
<UndiFineD> this is actual work from 2006 :P
<MadnessRed> I think I have seen that before actually, but ages ago
<UndiFineD> we could also choose to do use the .po files and merge translations into the package ourselves, ensuring html is not translated
<UndiFineD> just make sure, that .po files are not packaged
<MadnessRed> .po files?
<UndiFineD> translation files
<Muscovy> Do you think we could stop newlines from being tuned into <br />s?
<Muscovy> I'm having to clean up a lot of formatting because of that.
<UndiFineD> Muscovy: sed
<UndiFineD> s/"<br />"/"\n"/
<Muscovy> What would that do?
<UndiFineD> replace such strings
<Muscovy> Replace them?
<Muscovy> Ah.
<MadnessRed> Muscovy, newlines are only changed to <br /> in files the script thinks are plain text
<UndiFineD> switch "<br />" for "\n"
<MadnessRed> so if you simply add .html to the end of the tour file it won't do it
<Muscovy> Is html plain text in this context?
<MadnessRed> no, the idea was the files called something like 1_intro would be plain text files, which would have some simple tags added in and line breaks done autmatically
<MadnessRed> whereas 1_intro.html would be a html file, and would be parsed as is, without any changes
<MadnessRed> so basically, if you don't want line breaks adding, just rename the file and add .html on the end
<Muscovy> Ah.
<Muscovy> I din't know about that.
<Muscovy> Well, problem solved. :D
<MadnessRed> klkl
<MadnessRed> do you have anything that needs doing on the programming side?
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<MadnessRed> other than the language
<Muscovy> Not sure if I've mentioned it before, but I have an idea for making derivatives easier to translate.
<Muscovy> Basically making a list of words like color/colour, and tell the page to replace these accordingly.
<Muscovy> Whenever I look through en_GB, for example, it's 1-2 months out of date.
<Muscovy> Despite the fact that 5 words on 15 pages (or something like that) are the only differences.
<Muscovy> By only differences I mean if they were both up to date.
<MadnessRed> yh
<MadnessRed> if you look at new_langage_test
<MadnessRed> that is what I have been doing there
<MadnessRed> so in the folder dialogues, there is a file en_US which provides translations from english to american english
<Muscovy> Where is the branch? I can't find it.
<MadnessRed> 1 sec
<MadnessRed> lp:~ubuntu-tour/+junk/new-lang-system
<Muscovy> Thanks.
<MadnessRed> np
<Muscovy> I'm not sure if we can fix it, but is there a way to make webkit anti-alias images better?
<Muscovy> http://i.imgur.com/yFweV.png
<Muscovy> The screenshot looks way better if you scale it to the same size in Gimp.
<MadnessRed> I think they will need scaling in gimp first, I don't think the image renderer can be changed
<Muscovy> Best way I could think of was have a thubnail tag for screenshot.
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-02
<Muscovy> I think we might want to consolidate some of our chapters.
<Muscovy> For example, we have one on the networking applet.
<Muscovy> It could probably be turned into a page or chunk of a page in chapter 1.
<Omega> That is a good idea.
